# Dzelži / Hardware >  PS/2 uz USB

## Mastermidi

Sveiki!
 Vai ir iespējams paņemt PS/2 klavieri, un piekombinēt galā USB. Klaviere ir tikai PS/2. Vai vajadzīgs, kāds īpašs čips, jeb pieties, ar pareizu vadu lodējumu?
Paldies

----------


## Vikings

Tam tač paredzētas speciālas pārejas. Tikai nesaprotu - kādēļ čakarēties ja USB klava maksā pat zem 5Ls?

----------


## next

Nevar.
Parasti tām iekārtām kas komlektētas ar pāreju PS2 -> USB ir iebūvēts USB interfeiss.
Attiecīgi pāreja darbojas tikai ar konkrēto iekārtu.

----------


## Mastermidi

Pladies Next.

To Vikings - nav runa par 5Ls ir runa par to ko veri pats izdarīt!  ::

----------

